# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Qestions/ what shouldiget

## Leefrogs

I am stuck between getting green and bronze, or blue tinks, or painted mantella.  I want a communal tank. What would a mantella set up be like and do they all climb (likeclimbing mantella) ???

----------


## bshmerlie

> I am stuck between getting green and bronze, or blue tinks, or painted mantella.  I want a communal tank. What would a mantella set up be like and do they all climb (likeclimbing mantella) ???


Are you talking about the powder blue tincs or something else?  They are similar to my Cobalts and you most certainly would love how active they are.  The thing is they are more terrestrial and would be better in pairs.  BUT...they would more than make it up to you in mileage.  Those guys are all over the tank.  They are bottomless pits though and will eat you out of house and home if you let them.  Its good to see that you're trying darts.  You'll enjoy seeing your frogs moving around in the daytime.  Before you get them you definately want to get use to culturing the fruit flies.  You wont have a problem with it because its very easy ...it will just give you a feel for how quickly they reproduce....so you don't make too many or too few.   I can't wait to see what you decide.

----------


## Leefrogs

ya, FF. I don't know. I'm thinking a bigger frog that will accept pin heads. Mint terribills or mantellas are bigger. So are aurtras. I think I'll save the mints till Eric breeds some.  I have something to trade him. But I want to set up 2 vivs now. The big 170 for my annae and maybe go buy a 75 for the darts.   
I called UE and they won't have anything until fall. 
Of course I am leaning twards the mantella baroni.

Would 75 give enough territory for 3 pairs? 
I'm hoping to get from 2 different clutches of captive bread. 
Very important  

They need a stream and hills right?

----------


## clownonfire

> ya, FF. I don't know. I'm thinking a bigger frog that will accept pin heads. Mint terribills or mantellas are bigger. So are aurtras. I think I'll save the mints till Eric breeds some.  I have something to trade him. But I want to set up 2 vivs now. The big 170 for my annae and maybe go buy a 75 for the darts.   
> I called UE and they won't have anything until fall. 
> Of course I am leaning twards the mantella baroni.
> 
> Would 75 give enough territory for 3 pairs? 
> I'm hoping to get from 2 different clutches of captive bread. 
> Very important  
> 
> They need a stream and hills right?


No problem for the terribs, Ginger. However, terribs will not take pinheads as they are too small. But they will love 3/8 crickets! Terribs are a great beginner dart frog for that reason, they can eat crickets, and for those who do not want to culture fruit flies, it's an option.

As for trading, we'll need to figure out the border thing...  :Smile: 

As for mantellas though.... They are really small... The average size is  1 inch... They will eat pinheads or fruit flies, and springtails. And other micro-fauna. Pinheads are expensive... Fruit flies is a bargain.

----------


## Leefrogs

ya, the crickets are no problem. I have quite a breeding program going on. I don't mind doing FF when they're young.  I guess it's failure to commit. I guess later I won't mind as much. But I'm just going to ease into that when the time comes.  

As far as the boarder thing, I could drive up there if crossing/shipping is more expensive.  Not sure on laws and what-not.

----------

